# Poison Hemlock in fence rows and clusters



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

It is that time of year here when we get rapid growth of hemlock, in fence rows, places where the ground has been disturbed, even after general herbicide spraying in the fall. It is hard to eradicate. 2 questions. What herbicide do you use for spot spraying? and will mowing control and eventually eradicate it? There must be a lot of old seed in the ground, it keeps coming back.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

seems like Crossbow or Remedy or combo should take it out selectively vs grass but I don't have an issue with it. Plenty of others though.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From the University of Tennessee:

Regards, Mike

Management in Pastures and Hay Fields

As is the case with most other weeds, prevention is an essential component of an overall management plan. Scouting of pastures and knowing how to recognize poison hemlock by sight allows for physical removal and disposal of initial introductions of this weed. Fortunately, most pasture infestations of this weed are very localized rather than being scattered across the entire pasture. This allows for spot sprays of herbicides, and also for exclusion of livestock from infested areas with temporary fencing. Remember that poison hemlock and most other toxic plants are low in palatability. However, as they begin to wilt following treatment with a herbicide, palatability increases and often animals will begin to graze the plants resulting in poisoning. Livestock should be excluded from in- fested areas prior to applying a herbicide. They should continue to be excluded until the plants have died and the carcasses are brown and dry.

Two times of the year, either in November or March to April, are best for treatment. With thorough coverage that is achievable with spot sprays, 2,4-D, dicamba (Banvel, Clarity, Oracle, others) 2,4-D + dicamba (Brash, Weedmaster, Range Star) and aminopyralid + 2,4-D (GrazonNext HL) are effective. Prior to application of any herbicide, be sure to thoroughly read and understand the herbicide label, and follow all directions and precautions. Also, remember that practicing good herbicide stewardship is everyone's responsi- bility. For more information on herbicide stewardship, please visit our website: herbicidestewardship.utk.edu.


----------



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

Update, I hit it a few days ago with a strong mix of crossbow. Hemlock was about knee high. It really knocked it down. Too soon to know if it was a complete kill, but definitely hurt it. Hemlock is usually very hard to kill, I tried to get to it much earlier this year.


----------

